# PLEASE HELP new baby goat thats hunched over???



## foster farms

I just had my first nubian goat of this season, he was born two days ago and he was the only one in the birth. I was their at his birth and made sure he got colostrum and his mother has plenty of milk. But I have noticed that he always stand hunched up like he is trying to poop all the time and he is not stretching his back legs out all the way. He stands on his own and walks around a little but is not active like kids I have had before. I was worried that he was not pooping so I gave him a enema about a hour ago and he pooped solid black poo out and then gel like yellow goop. I am really worried that something is wrong with him. I have never seen anything like this so what should I do?


----------



## nancy d

His poo is normal, the black meconuim then the yellow gel stuff.
Have you taken his temp?


----------



## foster farms

No, I have not checked his temp yet, it is cold and rainy here today, but he has been in the barn in a stall with his mom since he was born. Should I put a heat lamp on him?


----------



## nancy d

If you stick your finger in his mouth it should be toasty.
Has he been nursing enough? Feel his belly. Is it sort of full or empty?
His flanks should not be sunken in.


----------



## ksalvagno

I would take his temp. A shot of BoSe wouldn't hurt. Maybe a shot of B Complex. I think you would have to decide if he needs a heat lamp but make sure it is up high enough that the goats can't touch it.


----------



## foster farms

His belly is very full, and his mouth is warm, I also just seen him pee, its a little yellow but not real bad, I also thought of giving him some boSe but no where that sells it around here. I would have to order it online and that would take 3 days for it to get here. I am going to take his temp.


----------



## Di

You have to get Bo-Se from your vet. If he didn't pass the meconuim for 2 days, that was probably the problem and you fixed it with the enema. You can get the bo-se gel from your TSS, and a little b-complex will always be a good choice. He's eating, peeing and now pooping, he should be ok now.


----------



## toth boer goats

All great advice, can't add anymore. 

Congrats and I am pulling for him.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hope he is better now! Good thinking with the enema!


----------



## pubgal83

Agree as well with everything. I have a little guy that I was worried about for the same reason a couple weeks ago.


----------



## foster farms

ok he seems to be doing the same, I checked his temp today and it was a little low, his mouth also seemed chilly so I put him under a heat lamp. Here is a picture of him just about 2 hours ago this is how he stands all the time, he is not active and jumping around. He also seems very small to be a pure bred Nubian and he was born 2 days ealier from the does bred date. I have given him everything I know to do, I called the vet about BoSe but it will be in Monday.


----------



## ksalvagno

I would get some C&D Antitoxin into him. Has he pooped more since you gave him an enema?


----------



## foster farms

yes he pooped little tiny peebles in about three or four piles, I seen them in the stall is the C&D toxin the same as CD&T shot? and is he deformed or something?


----------



## Jigglypuff598

C & D Antitoxin is different than the C & D Vaccine. Not sure how to explain it. The vaccine helps them build immunity to it over time but the antitoxin is like live active stuff that temporarily helps at the moment.


----------



## foster farms

OK I will have to get some tomo morning and give it to him is there anything else I can do? I have given him a enema, gave him nutri drench once every day, he's under a heat lamp, and I put his mom on the milking stand and let him eat while I sat right there beside them making sure he was eating well. His moms udder seemed very tight, could he just not be eating enough? He seemed like he had trouble finding and getting the teat in his mouth. His moms teat size is perfect and she lets him nurse. I just want to do everything I can for the little guy.


----------



## nancy d

He does not look well. His temp needs to be 100 before he should nurse.
Udder may be tight because of fullness. Is her udder hot?


----------



## miarenee

If his temperature is low, you need to contact a vet asap.. Once a goats temp drops, its almost impossible to bring it back up....


----------



## NyGoatMom

You said her udder is tight? Is it plugged? Are you sure he is getting milk?
Poor little guy, hope you can help him


----------



## crocee

I haven't read through all the posts but has the little guy passed the meconium stool? If he hasn't you can use 1/2 of a infant glycerine suppository and it will get things moving. Alternatively you can fill a needleless 3cc syringe and give him an enema. This will lubricate the anus and help the black tarry stuff to pass. 

Express some milk from mom and make sure the plus are removed.


----------



## ksalvagno

If mom just has one little kid on her, I would milk her out. Make sure her milk is ok.


----------



## foster farms

I gave him the C&D antitoxin this morning, he is pooping and peeing well and I milked his mom just a bit and she is milking very easily so I know he can get milk. He is walking around but he still seems weak. I would call the vet but they charge $175 just to come out to your farm on saturdays not counting the examination cost and what ever meds. they prescribe, plus there are no vets in a 50 mile radius that treats and knows goats very well, so I am pretty much on my own here.


----------



## pubgal83

You have done exactly I did for my little guy that was doing this. I have continued to have to hold mom to allow him to eat. I think he just wasn't getting enough to eat. He is now four weeks old and gets around with the rest, plays, jumps....... I think this little guy will be just fine. Just continue to watch his temp and make sure he is getting enough to eat and he is pooping good.


----------



## ksalvagno

I would go ahead and milk mom out totally. She will make more. 

Offer him a bottle and see how he drinks it. I would just offer him about an ounce per pound. if you have B complex, I would give him a shot of that too.

There may be a problem with him and not mom as far as nursing. I would want to find out how good his suck reflex is. So often we blame it on mom when it is the kid that is the problem. If he is weak, he may not be able to get the milk out properly, especially if mom's udder is full.


----------



## foster farms

Well the little guy did not make it, we tried everything we could, but he kept getting weaker and weaker. We had pygmys for two years and never lost a kid, but our first nubian kid we lost. We have 3 acres fenced in for 7 nubians, 2 acres pasture and 1 acre woods we cannot rotate pastures as much as I would like to. We have free choice hay, water,16:8 meat maker minerals and baking soda at all times. We feed grain once a day which is my own mixture of alfalfa pellets, beet pulp shreds, and a all stock sweet feed. They each have their own stall at feeding and get 1-2 lbs of this mixture. They are all CAE and Johnes free and get CD&T shots yearly and one month before kidding. I know that nubians are not as hardy as some breeds but is there anything I should be doing to be taking better care of them? and is 7 nubians to much for 3 acres?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Sometimes, these things just happen. I am so incredibly sorry :hug:


----------



## Goats Rock

You did everything that you could. Maybe there was just something internal that was not working correctly.
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jigglypuff598

3 acres should be plenty for 7 nubians. Not everyone has the land to rotate like a lot of people do. You can still have happy healthy goats as long as they got plenty of food and water, the only thing with not rotating is you might have to keep a closer eye on them for worms and possibly treat more often. But I don't have a lot of land to rotate my boers and I don't seem to have a bigger worm problem than some people I know that rotate. There are a number of things that could have been wrong with your kid. Don't beat yourself up about it, it happens even to people that have the big fancy farm operations.


----------



## happybleats

it does not sound like your baby died due to pour feeding..you are doing great with them. Sometimes they are born with intestinal issues..I kept one little man for for months before he finally died...same issue..not pooping right but once we got his bowels moving he was fine...but he had always been weak. We suspected he had bad heart..we have raised lots of healthy happy nubian babies..you will too : )


----------



## ksalvagno

It sounds like you did everything right. I'm sorry you lost him. Sometimes it just happens.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## NyGoatMom

Sorry you lost him


----------



## foster farms

Thanks everyone, I guess the first one is the hardest but I just hate that it had to be my first nubian kid we ever had.


----------



## pubgal83

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry for your loss. You did everything you and sometimes these things just happen.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I know how disheartening it is.... :hug:


----------

